# Wife's Turkey Hunt.....



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

Chandelle was lucky enough to hunt on a piece of private ground that no one else was able to get on ( lucky dog  ), only down fall was the landowner is anti-gun......
That's no problem Chandelle is a bow hunter, but hasn't shot her bow in two years :shock: . 
She practiced all week, and on Saturday she got her first ever bow kill.... After a couple close calls on average birds this STUD Rio came into range & at 15 yards she smashed him.......

Afterwords all she could only say was "that was a hunt of a lifetime"......


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome! Great job!


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

Congrats looks like you had a great time.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Congrats guys! Just got home and looked at him. He IS a stud! 8)


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

awesome job!


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

good stuff


----------

